# (Gelöst) H100i Elite Capellix Pumpe zu laut



## b3nutzername (7. Januar 2021)

Moin,

habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die h100i Elite Capellix bestellt. Gestern angekommen, direkt eingebaut und trotz den ganzen Testberichten durfte ich direkt feststellen das die Pumpenlautstärke viel zu hoch ist. Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse und der Einstellung "Leise" ist das Summen nicht zu überhören.
In einem anderen Forum habe ich von sehr vielen Leuten gelesen die das selbe Problem haben. Scheint wohl daran zu liegen das Corsair eine andere Pumpe als die Asetek verbaut(Nein, es ist keine Luft im System und der Radiator ist auch richtig verbaut).
Die Drehzahl geht außerdem nicht unter 2.200rpm.. Werde sie definitiv zurückgeben.

Jetzt überlege ich mir die X53 zu bestellen. Häufig liest man von einer minimalen Pumpendrehzahl um die 60% (ca. 1700rpm). Auf der Seite von NZXT steht allerdings 800rpm, was davon ist nun richtig?
Und hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit der Lautstärke?
Mir ist klar das die Pumpe beim Zocken etwas lauter sein wird, da stört es mich nicht. Ich würde sie allerdings im Leerlauf (surfen, YouTube usw.) gerne soweit runter regeln können das sie durch das Gehäuse nicht mehr zu hören ist. Der PC steht auf dem Tisch, ca 50cm von mir entfernt.
Ein bekannter von mir hat die X62 und laut ihm ist diese komplett leise, selbst bei 100%. Nur sind in den neuen Modellen ja wieder andere Pumpen verbaut..

Hier mal ein Video dazu: *



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=TmXIhw54T5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (8. Januar 2021)

Moin, ich hatte 1zu1 das selbe Problem wie du haha. Hatte eine H100i von Corsair und wie du und hundert andere das Problem dass das Ding viel zu laut ist. Habe gerade eine X53 verbaut und bei dieser kannst du eine Individuelle Pumpendrezahl einstellen. Meine läuft im Idle jetzt mit ca 1200 RPM und ist so gut wie unhörbar.


----------



## b3nutzername (9. Januar 2021)

Habs mal getestet und mir die X53 geholt, pumpe läuft mit 800rpm. Bis 1500rpm höre ich absolut nichts. Nicht einmal mit offenem Gehäuse


----------

